# Cliffs of Dover



## Garek (Mar 2, 2011)

Any Il-2 Strumovik fans excited about this? I have been waiting for this game since it was announced five long years ago.

http://il2sturmovik.ubi.com/cliffs-of-dover/en-GB/home/coming-soon.aspx

Looks absolutely stunning. I am upgrading my rig for this as it looks just so detailed and gorgeous.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking forward to it very much indeedy!


----------



## treelover (Mar 2, 2011)

considering it, thing is it is so realistic I would feel strange shooting allied planes/bombing towns, etc


----------



## treelover (Mar 2, 2011)

not many traders pre-selling it yet


----------



## Garek (Mar 2, 2011)

treelover said:


> not many traders pre-selling it yet


 
I've order the special edition of the Ubisoft website  

I am really looking forward to seeing how detailed the cities are, and the coast line. I loved Il-2, so to combine that with knowing what towns and cities I am flying over is just going to feel awesome. 

Also another thing I am looking forward to is something like this: Getting the call that there are Heinkels coming over the channel, taking off from Biggin hill, hearing what the radar stations are picking up, engaging the enemy over southern England. That is going to sweet as fuck.

I am going to need a new joystick though.


----------



## no-no (Mar 2, 2011)

looks good, I kind of missed the boat on the last one. I can never find anyone online to play.

Will def be getting this


----------



## Garek (Mar 2, 2011)

What are people going to use to play this? I'm thinking of using this,


----------



## treelover (Mar 2, 2011)

not very 1940's


----------



## no-no (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a saitek thingy, looks like it's out of an xwing. works well with sturmovik though. I have flaps,power,weapons and viewpoints all mapped to joystick buttons so I can leave my other hand free to control the mouse/look around.

I love this game even though it's one of the hardest I've ever played.

ah here it is....


----------



## agricola (Mar 2, 2011)

Flyable Blenheims?  Flyable Defiants?


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 2, 2011)

One British campaign, in which you fly the Hurricane and the Spitfire, and one German campaign in which you fly the 109, the 110 and the Stuka. 

http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8071032709/m/5151024809

Not sure whether there will be other flyable aircraft, maybe with future "add-ons"

Update: 

FLYABLE AIRCRAFT
Over a dozen highly detailed English, German and Italian aircraft, with famous fighters such as the Spitfire, Hurricane, and the Messerschmitt Bf-109. Flyable bombers including the He-111 and Blenheim are also available, with all crew positions open to the player. All flyable aircraft come with true-to-life cockpit interiors, based on thousands of hours of dedicated research.

NON-FLYABLE AIRCRAFT
13 AI controlled aircraft, including Vickers Wellington, Dornier D-17, and others. 

http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/en_GB/pd/productID.223684000


----------



## treelover (Mar 2, 2011)

funny how the 'collectors edition' is more or less what you got for the basic price in the past,. eg, BOB, Mig, etc..


----------



## Garek (Mar 2, 2011)

You what?


----------

